

Tom West Dies at 71; Was the Computer Engineer Incarnate - petercooper
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/28/business/28west.html

======
JimmyL
West was described by Kidder as "a good man in a storm", which always seemed
to me one of the best epithets a hacker could have.

Rest in peace, Tom West.

------
zkim
"My dad loved routine. He rolled his sleeves up exactly the same way every
morning. He went to work at exactly the same time every day. It was what gave
him the freedom to think."

Wow, I've never thought about routine this way.

~~~
petercooper
Neither had I, but I got an office a few weeks ago and have been starting to
feel that way. If I don't stay in a certain routine, I devote too much
brainpower to the "different" but banal experiences I have, whereas if I stick
to the plot, all my mental energy goes on the true work of the day.

